# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Vargje nga mërgimtari  Xh.Ferizi

## angert

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Titulli: Vargje nga mergimtari xhelal ferizi 
Penda ime 
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
Autori xhelal ferizi
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

fajtore je ti
që je robëruesja e gjakut tim
ti je fajtore që më joshë kahdo nëpër bukuri
mbas vrapit tënd në përshkrim
---
ti po më nxitë nëpër maja
nëpër gurra e shtojzovalle
në brigje e male e pllaja
në valë e gurë e zalle
---
fajtore je ti robëruesja ime
më ke lidhë për globeve me dhe
ti më nxitë me artet e tua intime
pas kureshtjeve ndër kombe e fe
---
ti me at ngjyren tënde që nuk shterret
shekuj'tërisht më robron
me fjalen tënde që nuk djerret
joshë'sisht më hipnotizon
---
ti më nxitë të vrapoj pas detit
pas luleve e artit të jetes
ti më merr kudo pas vetit
në cak të vrapoj pas t'vërtetes 
---
ti më ke lidhë me zingjirët e lakmisë
pas vrapimeve tua të pa fund
un jam rob i yti që vdes pas dashurisë
pas fjales që e fitoj nga ti me djers e mund
---
Të dua domosdo se jam rob i yti
por bukuri ka kjo robëri
vrapi pas teje nëpër djersë më mbyti
her në gaz her në gjykime e mëri
---
un të dua e her në ty zemrohem
se dua të jem zog i lirë
sa bukurisht nganjiher nga ti robërohem
o penda ime e mirë
---
se ti më ke nxitë pas dielli e hane
të vrapoj pas etikave e seciles fe
shqip më ke joshë me at gjuhë të lashtë nane
ta mbjelli mu në dashuri fjalen e shejt atdhe
---
vrapi pas teje kalon male e fusha
me zemren time fluturuese me krah
oh ti ja ma e bukura shpirtbardha ime engjëllusha 
që më fluturon ngazllyeshëm gjithkah
---
të dua robërisht me kët bukuri mistere
o zot sa je ti magjike
un pas teje do të jem si nji zog vere
me cicërima kahdo poetike
---
e duam njëri tjetrin të dy jemi të beses 
e di se e mbajmë të dy fjalen
sa he më ke shëndrruar lot bardhë të veses
kur thellsisht ta kam ndje poetike valen
---
ti pas fjales më tërheq më dirigjon
më tregon me gisht gjithqkajat
dhe kah menquria e kërkimet më dikton
andej ku jan thelbet e majat
---
më menquron kur un nganjëher dua të rri në cektësi
ti më zhyt thell në kërkime
në secilin detal në secilin detal ne secilen imtsi
më jep cak e spjegime
---

Autori xhelal ferizi 
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

----------


## angert

Titulli: Vargje nga mergimtari xhelal ferizi 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vargu i lotit
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
Shkruan Xhelal Ferizi, 
l-i-r-i-k-u-  n-ë- m-ë-r-g-i-m
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  '''''''''''''
Vargu im shkon degë më degë 
pikë mbi toskë e pikë mbi gegë 
kahdo në lot si curril ari 
prekë,n'për gjak,të qdo,damari 
thrret,n' për,krena,e n' për,ndergjegje
rrokllisë,lotin n' gurë prej,megje 
kërkon,dritë,e kërkon,shtegje 
ju kërkon,bijve t'shqipnisë 
n'gjuhë,amtare,të lashtsisë 
nji themel,të ri,me e,nisë 
me besë hane,e,rreze,dielli 
me currila,që,i lshon qielli 
me,erë t'freskt  prej,karajfili
e porsi za që lshon bilbili
me dy krah e me dy kokë 
t' mbesin vllezer miq e shokë 
e  t' mos  kputet  gJaku e fija 
as  aortë  që  e lidhë  shqipnija
rrugë  e,zemres n' fise t' mija 
lidhnu,prore, n' fjalë,t'qelikut  
n'besë e shend  t'adriatikut 
si ai diell që lidhë ,bregore 
n' rreze e dritë,që i mbanë për dore 
që i mbanë shendi i ti i dritsisë
gjithkah rrin toka e etnisë
me ato thekse  e me zanore
mbane bashk zemren arbnore
porsi ylberi i bukurisë
mbajeni artin t' dashurisë
porsi harku e ngjyra  e ti
që lidhë,qiellin e bjen me pi
tu i,shëndritë,currilat,n 'shi 
edhe ju me gjakun shegë 
lidhni pipat degë më degë 
jo shqipninë për t' gjallë me e djegë 
veq pse don kshtu i' far' padroni 
Me u nda copash dhe i joni 
mbani lidhjet porsi vlla 

t' gjith damartë gjaku ku i ka
lidhni bashk  si'q'lidhet  ari 
me kullim e gjuhë shqiptari
mos u shponi,n,fjalë e,zhgjetë 
sa,nji  gogel  për  me mbetë
n'hartë,shqipnija,mos,,me,u,gjetë 
lidhni,kokrrat n'për,qdo  pip
n'sy largpams,,e gjuhen shqip
me ngjyrë shege sa nji det 
ti mbajmë bashk tri fe,n'nji,shtet 
s'ka q'na,bën  as  krajl as  mbret  
shkrueni n' qiell,kto vargje t' mija
ti'lexojnë  kur t'lindin  fmija
ti,mbajnë,syt,për,kah shqipnija  
jo kah greku e kah armiku
se  me u thye mundet  qeliku 
se,na'qanë ,adriatiku   
na,qanë,dheu e'na kjanë'shkolla 
na,shkretohen,shegë e  mollla 
na,lidhë*hasmi n'pranga e,bolla 
na,i nxinë,ditët që,i ka  moti
na,largon prej  jete e,zoti  
e na djegë,me,flakë baroti
kur,njiherë n'copë,t'na ket nda  

n,tre,gishtrijë,me,grek,e shkja
kur në zemer  trinitrinë 
te na e ngulë e t' therrë,shqipninë
me shtizë,hasmi,n,.dy  barkusha
kan me kja po mali e fusha
myzeqeja e dardanija 
fusha e shkodres e qamërija 
mosni ,mosni,toskë,e,gegë 
gjaku juaj që vlon n'dy degë 
prej nji nane e nji rremë,mishi 
besen tuaj vallë,kush e prishi 
e ka prish thonë trinitrija 
mos me mbetë nji brum vllazrija 
lot me ra neper saksija 
e jo ujë qe lshon currili 
e jo shqip me kndue bilbili 
me e gzue fleten karajfili 
me lidhë ,n'gjuhë ,e, n'komb,krahinen 
dialektin e mot e stinen 
bashk me e mbajt shqiptart kaptinen 
at kaptinë me dy kokë,nane 
të shqiponjes iliriane 
vargu im që pikë në vrri 
majes t' pendes,n'ftue  e bli 
shkon tue pikë po flet më fletë 
tue mbledhë ngjyrë ndër hoje e bletë 
don shqipninë me e kthye në jetë 
gegë e toskë me i ëmbëlsue 
shkon tue marrrë currila n' krue 
tue thirrë vashë e tue thirrë grue 
tue marr',ari gurrë me gurrë 
tue prekë gjakut djalë  e  burrë 
kah rrijnë moshat i ri e plak 
vargu im tue pikue n' gjak 
tue rrshqitë ngjyra porsi shegë 
sharton ëmbël toskë e gegë 
pajton djemt ,t' nji nane ! djegë !
edhe moshat,lidh n' ylbera 
vargun tim që e mbanë era 
era e shqipes n' krih pranvere 
që thrret diell e yllë dritë'vere
qe thrret shqipet,në cak,ndere 
n'lidhje e punë e në asht t' skeletit 
n,për,kallij të bereqetit 
bardh me qeshë si vala e detit 
nanë shqipnisë me i mbajtë at dinë 
kryq e fe edhe krahinë 
mbajë karrshi sllav e latinë 
o toskë e gegë se jeni vlla 
mos ndëgjoni grek as shkja 
as gjarpij që,u,flasin n'vesh 
tokë e dhe që u bëjn përshesh 
sa per dinë e per krahinë 
leni pllumba e kanarinë 
le të këndojnë në gjuhë të vet 
leni valët bardh mbi det 
lidhni gjuhë lidhni adet 
lidhni gjuhen  e shekujt n'cak 
shqipja jonë e ka nji gjak 
lidhni shpresat,nxeht si flakë 
e mos ndigjoni fjalë turrece 
kah shpërdajnë shtrigat kasnece 
anë e mbanë me kryq t' ballkanit 
akingji të car dushanit 
jeniqerë të helenisë 
rus e vlleh të trinitrisë 
mbani,n' cak krent e shqipnisë 
mbani thumbin mirë në sy 
hasmi n' tokë,kur don me msy 
me tri fe,qe i keni n ,kry 
me dy krena e me dy krah 
mos u bëni mish për gjah 
se për gjah e m'ni u kan nda 
mish t' nji nane për me tha 
bëhuni djem të urt për nanen 
per shqipnin që e,mahnitë,hanen 
që din bashk me ndejtë n'tri fe 
që i gzon tokes gurë e dhe 
por që gjakut ia njeh eren 
se e ka nanë shqipni pranveren 
prandaj kryqi kurr si ndanë 
sa t' ket lulja qelë mbi thanë 
ngjyren t' bardhë,e gjaku i ftonit 
forcë e shqipes krah t' drangonit 
kurr shqipnija s' bahet dy 
se nji zemer e ka e  sy 
i ka bashk në shqipe të ballit
bashk e ka edhe dheune zallit
bashk e ka fushen e detin
male e ara e bereqetin
bashk e ka mishin e gjakun
bashkl e ka gjuhë e bajrakun 
se e ka t' nanes veq nji mish 
nuk ësht tym që del n' kamish 
kah kush t'don at me e shpernda
por ësht gjak qe,vlon  n'nji vlla
kot e keni o ,grek e shkja 
gegë e toskë kurrë s' kan me u tha 
sa të jet gjallë,moti me dhe 
gurë e zalle e diell me nxe 
as n' tri fe s' mbanë m'ni etnija 
se at gji ju dha shqipnija 
ata vrap bien n' prehen t' nanes 
kur ti thrret shkëlqimi i hanes 
ashti i vjeter i ilirianes 
kur ti thrret nji grup i gjakut 
vargu im e shekujt t'cakut 
kur ti thret vargu i poetit
kan me ushtue si vala e detit
në emocione kan me u ndje
bashk me e mbajtë shqipninë me dhe 
me ato fusha e maja të malit
të jet shqiptare djal pas djalit
turr e vrap po kan me vlue 
gegë e toskë kan me vërrshue 
n' dashuri,shqipnin me e,shtrue 
edhe ne lule karajfile
e me e dashtë si nanë pa hile 
deri n' dardanë e n 'mollë të kuqe 
kan me i lidhë moza e burbuqe 
kan me lidhë ara e ledina 
fletë me  shegë lisa e qetina 
kan me lidhë po mote e,stina 
me gjak t' kuq që ju dha nana 
me at ballë,qe u shndritë si hana 
fara e lasht ah pellazgiana 
kah ka fis e kah ka farë 
gegë e toskë që jan shqiptarë 
qam dardan edhe malsorë 
kan me i lidhë n' damarë arbnorë 
siq lidhë besa gjak e dorë 
ka me u lidhë e fortë etnija 
n' det e tokë ku rrin shqipnija
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''''''''''''
------------------
Autori Xhelal Ferizi 
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

----------


## angert

Unë dhe hiri
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
Xhelal ferizi autorë
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
l-i-r-i-k-u-
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''
unë dhe hiri bëhemi nji
kur ,un të bëhem hi
un dhe hiri ,do të bëhemi fli
kur,toka ,do të kërkoj,me pi
-----------
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  '''''''
unë dhe hiri jemi,nji trup
mbi ne kalojnë shkrumbet,kohore
gjakun e,kemi,me dhe ,nji grup
të lidhur ,hi,e hirësisht dor' për dore
-------------
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''
hiri ,dhe un ,pluhurisht
do të hyjmë,nëpër ,qeliza toksore
do të rrijmë nëpër shekuj paqësisht
në zemer e ftyren toksore

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''''''''
---------------------------

unë dhe hiri shkruar 
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  '
Nga autori Xhelal Ferizi
--------------------------------
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''

----------


## angert

Titulli: Vargje nga mergimtari xhelal ferizi 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Që të mos vuani
--------
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
Autori Xhelal Ferizi
----------------------
që të mos vuani gjithmonë në vuajtëri
ndërtoni ura nga zemra në zemer
lidhuni me besë e përkrahje e dashuri
shqip kah frymon qdo emer
--------
që të mos vuani gjithmonë në robëri
ikni nga vetlavdija
nga vet mburrja e nga secila vetiakëri
cak i jetes tuaj le të bëhet etnike shqipëria
------------
që të mos vuani në lot
lidhuni me shpirtra si qeliku
mos rrini kurr pa barot
në gjumë të mos ju gjejë armiku
--------
që të mos vuani mbi dhe
lidhuni si damarë
shqip bashkohuni me fe
lindni dhe vdisni si shqiptarë
--------
që të mos vuani gjithmonë në mjerim
vraponi mbas pune
punoni nat e dit punoni o kombi im
që të mos shkelni prej armiku e dhune
---------
që fëmijët të mos ju qajnë prore
e gratë e dhunuara të ju dënesin
mbi dhe e tokë arbnore
largoni të ligat e vesin
---------------
që të mos vuani me shpirtë ndër dhëmb e shpërnda
bashkohuni në besë e armë e shkollë e qëllim
në thumb mbani gjithmonë grek e shkja
armatë le të jet kombi im
------------
që të mos vuani gjithmonë e të ju laget qerpiku
mbani bashk tri fe
të mos ju ndajë në hasmëri armiku
shqipërinë etnike mbane si diell me u nxe
-------- 
shpirtin ta keni nji e të pa ndarë
brengen për secilin bashkkombas ta keni
shpirtin për njeriun tuaj solidarë
sytë e mendjen shqip mbani bashk si kalaja e bedeni
--------
dhe për secilin shqiptarë mendoni se mund të ju duhet
mos hudhni njerz ti mbani pran me kimet
vetëm kështu qdo armik ju druhet
kur keni mbi dhe unitet
-----------
dhe mbane kahdo shqiptari shqiptarin
nëse nuk doni të gjëmoni në vuajtëri
mos e ndjeni zot metelik edollarin
por bashkimin e kultin etnike shqipëri
---------
mos lakmoni pas luksit vetmashtrim
se prap motra e fëmij ju qajnë gjith nën shkja
merrni o shqiptarë o kombi im mësim
se vuajtëria mundet përëri me të tha
----------
nëse nuk doni të tmerrshme vuajtëri
armët ti keni adhurim e dijen shkollare
me gegë e toskë mbani shqipëri
një zemër shqipëri ta keni shqiptare
----------
XhelaL-Ferizi-autorë
l-i-r-i-k-u- n-ë- m-ë-r-g-i-m-
--------------------------------

----------


## angert

Titulli: Vargje nga mergimtari xhelal ferizi 

------------------------------------------------------------
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  '

Ah sikur të isha përkthyes i dashurisë
------------------------------
Autori xhelal ferizi
-------------------------------
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  '''''''''''

ah sikur të isha përkthyes i dashurisë 
sikur të isha un vet gjuha dhe ndjenja  e  sajë magjike 
sikur të njihja te gjitha gjuhët e gjithsisë 
sikur të isha vet ndjenja e veshur me ndjenjen dashuri zbërthim'analitike 
--------------
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  '

ndoshta do të flisja me formim subjektin e ndjenjave të dashurisë 
sikur të kisha në qdo mikrondjenjë nji det 
dhe vet zanafillen e botkuptoimit të paranismërisë 
dashurinë që e nisi ajo vet 
-----------
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
ndoshta qëllimit njerzorë di ti kisha ofru zbërthim 
me kët gjuhë e ndjenjë laborator te kuptimsisë 
me miliona gjuhë'ndjenja në secilen germë e shkrim 
ndoshta e kisha thënë fjalëndjenjen e dashurisë 
------------
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
po ku ta marrr kët gjuhë'pasuri mbi'qiellore 
kët zanafillë të para nismërisë 
ku ësht ky material i syve i zemrave krijim nismëtore 
e ndjenjat që jan nisë i kan mbjellë para foljoret'mbiqiellore 
ndjenjat i kan mbjellë mbiqiellorë paranismëritë mahnitore 

-------
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

në secilen paranismëri mbiqiellore të ndjenjë dashurisë 
në secilen mikrondjenjë gjuhë fenomen qudi spjegim 
paraqiellori quhet kjo gjuhë që flet e para'gjithsisë 
spjegim ndjenjë mahnitore që u mbjell si vlim 
në paragjith'sinë e paranismërisë dedikuar për njerzim 

---------
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
mahni shkencoro laboratoro zemre e ndjeshmërisë 
që ësht nisë në gjakun e para gjithsisë 
ndjeshmëri gjuhë mikrondjenjë në të qdo miliardten qelizë 
qehreshprehje shartim gjuhë komponent fenomen habitse ësht analizë 
sikur të isha përkthyes mbi qiellorë i kësajë dashuri kuptimsisë 
ah sikur te isha përkthyes gjuhtarë mbiqiellorë i dashurisë 
shkencë të re të përsosur për dashuri do të kisha nisë
-------------

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
por ku të gjendet kjo materialo filozofi sherr'ëmbël'nisje nisje ëmbëltare 
që nxiti të gjitha flakë zjarmtaro ndenjë'ndezese që qiellorisht flet 
me të padukshmet spjegime vullnet formë nismëtare 
paranismëri në qdo mikropikë ndjenjë nga nji det spjegimsi planet
dashuria dashuria para zjarmtare
para toksore para ujore para det
ishte nisma ishte dashuria vet
--------- 

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  '''''''''''
ku ta gjejë në ndihmë galaktiken logjiken e taktiken 
e fuqishme të perendisë 
ku ta gjejë gjuhë fenomene gjuhtare'ndjenjë galaktiken 
që dashurinë në mbi qiell e ka nisë 
kur paranisma nisi fenomen'istiken
ather edhe dashuria ësht nisë
---------
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

dhe vetëm me ah e oh nuk mund të bëhem përkthyes dashurije 
kur nuk kam zbërthimin të para'nismërisë 
se kjo ësht mahni e forcë perëndije 
që din kso qudirash me nisë 
--------
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

e si mud të jem un përkthyes kur në qdo ndjenjë të sajë 
ësht një qudi si  mister që gjuhë zemre flet 
kur asnjë sekret toksorë zemërsisht si dry s' ka fuqi ta mbajë 
ajo qiellorisht i ka gjeniale gjuhë e vaj 
e lotët hidhrim'gzim sa nji det 
----------
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

si të bëhem un përkthyes i sajë kur jam njeri i varfër - gjuhtarë 
kur të thellsishmen para'nismëri nuk e njoh   fare 
si të jem un gjuha e intepretit për dashurinë për kët farë 
që zbritë ka nga para'qiejt me drita rrezetare 
------------
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

Xhelal Ferizi mërgimtarë nga Mitrovica e Kosoves 
autorë i vargjeve shqiptare jeton në mërgim

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  '''''''

----------


## PINK

mbaj kete cepin ketu dhe mos dil qe ketu, pls . Lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

me se fundi liriku gjeti toke te re.

urime, 

e befsh edhe kete si tjetrin.

----------


## angert

Titulli: Vargje nga mergimtari xhelal ferizi 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nëse vdesin shekujt
--------------
Autori xhelal ferizi
-----------------------
nëse vdesin shekujt nga mosmirnjohja 'fajtorë gjithmonë mbetet injorimi
errsira niveli i ndërgjegjes mjegulla mospërfillse mbi shpirtin knetë
nëse vdesin shekujt fajtorë ësht makutërimi
absurdi i mykut në të të kalburen jetë
----------
nëse vdesin shekujt fajtorë jan pseudo fjalët
stilizimet e tyre mu në artin e shpirtit mashtrues të interesit
nëse nga mosmirnjohja vdesin shekujt nga mosmirnjohja do të shemben edhe malet
planeti qenka si gryka e thesit
----------
se vetëm gryka e thesit mirnjohje quhet
vetëm joshja mbi thesarë
gryken e thesit gjithmonë hapur mbajtë duhet
në se don mirnjohje nga qenja lakmiqarë
-------
thesin hapur e grahzdin të ligut mbaja gati
urë e tij bëhu e vig
o shekull o shekuj mirnjohsi më i mjerë më i gjati
ësht gjithmonë zhvatsi i lig
--------- 

nëse vdesin shekujt edhe un nga mosmirnjohja do të pëlcas
edhe hana e dielli
yjet e toka e deti me gjasë
përbuzjes nuk i rrin ma as qielli
---------------
nëse nga mosmirnjohja pëlcasin të gjith engjujt në qiell e mbi dhe
fajtorë ësht harbuti
në fise në kombe në farë e në fe
i pari nuk duhet të prijë huti
-------------
nga mosmirnjohja mund të vyshken dashuritë
bilbilat mund të mos cicërojnë
yjet mund të shuhen në dritë
gjak'rat ma nuk do të vlojnë
------------
mosmirnjohjet jan vese barbare
jan bimë kopile të zeza
po mbjellen në trojet shqiptare
do të thajnë sa mote e breza
-----------
plast do të bien shum yje
do të vdesin shum ideale
gurgullimat do të rënkojnë nëpër pyje
lulet do të tkurren në male
------------
e diellit nuk do ti qeshet fytyra
arti do të vdes duke mallkuar
mbi dhe do të mbijë dekorata ma e ndyra
e kohë mosmirnjohse e truar
---------------
----------------------------
l-i-r-i-k-u- mërgimtarë
Autori xhelal ferizi
---------------------- 

Tema: lirik Përgjigju Temës 
Jeni identifikuar si lirik Titulli: 
----------------------------------


''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
Mesazh: lexoni vargjet e autorit  në mërgim
tregoni shokut shoqes
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''
--------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------

----------


## angert

Titulli: Vargje nga mërgimtari Xhelal Ferizi 

---------------------------------
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  '''''
-----------------------------------------------

Shkruan Xhelal Ferizi nga Mitrovica e Kosoves 
------''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''''''''''''''''''''''
Në qoftë se në botë ka ujë si ari
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''''''''''''''''''

Autori xhelal ferizi
---------''''''''''''''''''''''''
në qoftë se në botë ka ujë si ari
si kaltri margaritari
si biluret me safire
dilni e shihni në tokë ilire
kah dhërmia e kah himara
ujë të detit për kah fara
thua se valë ësht qiellorike
mbi himaren perlë antike
e krijoj vet perëndia
thue se në lot ësht shkri ingjija
ashtu shkrinë artin vizllimi
ujë e zallë për kah shkëlqimi
aty shkrihet bukurija
llogaraja e kah dhërmija
shkrinu shkrinu ndjenja t'mia
vuaj poet se penda jote
lot po derdhë në epoka e n' mote
kah jan turrë kah toka jote
grek e sllav e tjerë me plane
kush me grup e kush me klane
ata ujë e duan n' at m'nyrë
për me e shprishë atdheun n' fytyrë
shqipërinë nënën t’poetit
duan ta vrasin ujt e detit
ata ujë shtri buzës t' bregut
kush kah vjen me plane shtegut
kush kah greku e kah sllaviani
kush me plan e helm dushmani
për me i qthurë të bukurat male
q' po m’qanë penda n' shkumbë t’qdo vale
se un andej me art jam shkri
kam ra me valë në dashuri
 e me kaltrinë të ati deti
e me fusha bereqeti
e ka folë me ndjenjë me valen
i kam dhanë besen   e fjalen
kam me mbrojtë peshkun e njalen
kam me e mbrojtë ekologjinë
kam me i mbrojtë atdheut virgjrinë
do të shkruaj në yje për lirinë
për himarë të shqipërisë
me palcë ndjenjash të bukurisë
kam me mbrojtë gjithmonë o zot
her me fjalë e her me lot
m'fton kushtrimi e dashurija
ah me dhimbje më fton etnija
mëmë e dashur shqipërija
e toskëria e dashur moter
fton kosoven në at votër
fton e bukura vala në det
me pendë timen si poet
se un vuaj shum për himaren
i kam shiju un shegë e naren
mbi ujë të shndritshëm kam ra në shpinë
ah me not e ndjeshmërinë
kam ndrrue fjalë me qdo zallinë
ju nuk e dini o fise të mija
si më shkrinte në shpirtë knaqsija
si kam ndejtë un mbi at ujë
n’ njiqind penda se përshkruej
as nuk ka mbi globe e dhe
si himara n' shpirtë me t’nxe
deri poshtë ku bjen ksamili
kam mbjellë vargje karajfili
ju betohem në kohra e stinë
vet kam qa për qdo zallinë
nga ajo droja për dhërminë
vet kam qa si zog shqiptarë
për ksamil e për himarë
se mos vallë ma merr armiku
si kah joni e adriatiku
e na nxitë ndoj sherr me fe
e na e mbytë hjeshinë mbi dhe
fort shtrëngue e kam himaren
e kam marrë penden shqiptaren
e kam shtrydhë me fjalë fishtiane
kam marrë ngjyrë prej diell e hane
jam ra në gjuj në kullim rane
e jam lidhë me shpirtë shartimit
me shum ndjenja e germa t’shkrimit
me ndjenjë dheu të përmallimit
per tu lidhë me bukurinë
me e bashku me dashurinë
me ato brigje argjentare
shqip ku shndritë qehre shqiptare
në llogara e tokë himare
mandej ujin e kam nda
n' për currila kthjellt tue pa
mbi shuplakë bilur kah rrshqet
kam shartue lotin me det
lot i g'zimit e i rrezikut
për at perlë t’adriatikut
për at perlë të detit jon
mos na e sheh thash ndoj demon
mos don kush me na e grabitë
e kam qa për bukuritë
gjith tu m' pikë shum lot qerpikut
duke u trembë planit t' armikut
e i kam lshue po sytë kah moti
në shum lutje n’ qiell kah zoti
shum jam lutë për brigje e detin
me ja ruajt integritetin
edhe tërsinë ksaj bukurije
kah shqipni i thonë etnije
m' ja ruaj fisin edhe faren
shqip kullue ma ruaj himaren
i kam nda currila e zallin
edhe qiellit i nxita mallin
shum kaltri m' kan kuptu hallin
ma kuptoj hallin kaltria
tue përkdhelë me vargje t’ mia
se tu i mbajtë un sytë kah qielli
shqip tu  veshë me rreze dielli
tue veshë ndjenjen shqip me emer
nanë shqipninë tue mbajtë në zemer 
kshtu jam lutë për tokë e dhe
shqip m'kan ra lotët si rrke
se më pushtoi shum bukuria
emocioni e dashuria
për himarë margaritare
tokë shejtërie bregdetare
shqip ma ruaj o zot me fe
plani i hasmit mos me e bre
shum jam dridhë nga përkushtimi
nga hjeshia e ledhatimi
i ksaj toke aq magjike
shqip himara rrnoftë etnike
kshtu jam lutë me emocion
se m' ka shkri ai deti jon
me kaltri e bukuri
prandaj thrras me ndjeshmëri
un i biri i dardanit
prekur thell në gjen të ’gjanit
se m' frymzoj qdo pikë me ujë
rrshqitja e notit s’ mund t' përshkruaj
si kam rrshqitë un porsi njalë
mbi kaltri n' shkumbardha  e  valë
se n' qfar ndjenje në ujë me pika 
shihej fundi si optika
edhe zalli në qehre dritë
por si qelqi n' margaritë
mandej shpinen e lash të lirë
më mbante uji plot dëshirë
shqip më fliste toka e qielli
rrezja e arit e i famshmi dielli
më mbante uji i himares
për'gjat bregut të nënë shqiptares
e knaqsija prekë kah qielli
kah m' ngacmonte n' rreze 'dielli
e kah bregu një erë ftoni
shkrinte aromë kah det i joni
deti jon deti i magjisë
n' shkumbë magjike m 'ka harlisë
se' q' m 'ka l'muar në valë të gjakut
kur me not trupin n'rreth t' lakut
në nji lak që e thente vala
e kam kthye knaqsisht si njala
jam shëndrru në të dashur lojë
s’ mund ta them me shkrim as gojë
kur mbi det pushoja në shpinë
m' pushtoj loti për shqipërinë
se ma nxiti dashurinë
edhe m' perfshiu në emocion
shqip kaltroshi deti jon
ma përziu ndjenjen e lotit
e ' m' ka nxitë me thirrë drejt zotit
un shqip i biri kosovari
kam thirrë shqip me theks shqiptari
siq thirr shendin drita e ari
e jam lutë për valë ujvare
shqip t' shkumbzoj mbi tokë himare
valabardha e gurgullima
shqip me qiell e gjeraqina
shqip ti qelin karajfilat
shqip ti kndojn gjithmonë bilbilat
e jam lutë për komb për mshirë
për me mbetë shqiprija e lirë
mos me e nga kush me e trazue
thirra shekujt me e lulzue
në megjë etnije kah qdo shteku
të mos e prekë as shkja as greku 
ma ruaj zot gjithmonë etninë
shqip mbi dhe m' ja ruaj tërsinë
e bekua i kam shegë e nara
shqip mi pastë shekujt himara
mandej dola n' shkëmb e guri
uj kah lmonte si biluri
thue  zallina si gurë qmue
leht optikes tu u ngacmue
po lëvizte e nanurisë
me plot art të bukurisë
thua reflekset jan valëzue
thue se dielli ish tu i shkrue
thue se ari e kaltrija
ishin shkri kah rrezanija
edhe përplasjet tingull'tare
valabardhas në tokë shqiptare
shqipron vala në tokë himare

e damartë e gjirit t' detit
e kallijt e bereqetit
e ulliri lmuar në faqe
e ato lule manushaqe
bashk me eren  bregdetare
mbanin art mbi tokë himare
zemren të luanin si violina
thue se sharm po shkrinte stina 
tinguj t’ leht vala përthye
uj't syprines tu e ngazllye
un mendoja me pendë n’ dorë
si ta shkruaj poeti i gjorë
kët pasqyrë porsi kristali
kur ai shkëmb valen e ndali
me stërkala përplasë n’ pika
thue platina ktu po u shkrijka
me diamantin e gurë tjerë
nisa në vaj me u zhgrehë si i mjerë
se nuk gjeja të duhuren fjalë
me e lidhë shqip për uj e valë
detit jon për me ia thurë
perlë e art ndjenjë e bilur
prandaj thirra un naimin
thirra ndihmë lshova kushtrimin
thirra fishtë mjedë e shiroken 
t' gjith poet në shqipri loken
edhe kërkova varg hua
te' t'gjith shqiptart kah jem një vlla
si bilbili degë degë më degë
kahdo rrijnë po toskë e gegë
për himarë të shqipni nanes
t'ndihmojnë vargjet e ilirianes 
ta përshkruaj si driten t' hanes
ah kët vlerë ingji magjike
thash po e msynë llava armike
thash te mbrojë me një magji
t' mos e shkelë klan as orgji
t' mos e sheh i lig ndoj sy
se mandej mundet me e thy
then krahinen perlë shqiptaren
lulë ksamilin e himaren
ishujt t'jonit margariten
ku e merr shndritshëm vala driten
ku të mbanë në shpinë e n' bark
ah valbardha n’ gjysëm hark
thue se shtrat ësht qehlibari
uj e zallë në at dhe shqiptari
prandaj m' qanë mua sot kjo pendë
kur himara më bjen ndër mendë
me ato male prekë në qiell
llogara që flet me diell
ah turizmi një kryevepër
n'pika ari po e shkruaj n'letër
e po e shkruaj me pika ylli
flladin t' detit n' breg kah pylli
me gështenja man e bli
shegë e agrum edhe bojli
dardhë e rrush të shijshme mollë
edhe hijet mbi fletë'hollë
qe i lshojnë drujt kah bregu i detit
a ato fusha t’ bereqetit
që deri n' buzë tu e ndërpre malin
nganjëherë n' lugina dalin
ndërpejnë shkëmbin bardh e shkurre
tu u përpjekë me kullim gurre
ku ato kthjellshëm derdhen n'deti
si valbardha në mes veti
gurgullushëm kah shkumbzojnë 
bukuritë thua po këndojnë

kur përplasen kah ujvara
kush bilur me dalë ma e para
ashtu shndritë me sharm himara
ashtu shndritë kjo ndriqimtare
qoftë mbi dhe gjithmonë shqiptare 
--------------------------

Xhelal Ferizi nga Mitrovica e Kosoves i shkruan bukurive
të atdheut shqipërisë etnike vargjet i keni nëpër
forumet shqiptare '''''''''''''''''''''
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  '''''''''''''''''''''''''
Të dashur lexues 
lexoni vargjet e autorit shqiptarë në mërgim
xhelal ferizi  nga mitrovica  tregoni shoqes shokut të afërmve 
---------------------------------

----------


## angert

Titulli: Vargje nga mergimtari xhelal ferizi 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Duke vrapuar
-----------------
Shkruan Xhelal Ferizi

l-i-r-i-k-u
-------------------------
duke vrapuar ,mbas pendes time të etur
shterra shi qielli e re,të bardha e të,zeza
pas hapit,të pendës thellsitë mendueshëm duke i tretur
i preka thekshëm ,materjet nëpër breza
po penda ime ,nuk ndalej,e penda duke ndjekë, kohrat në,hap
kudo vrap mbas shekujve labirinte pa mbarim
një ditë penda,grepas,mbi lakmi u kap
e un paarritshëm,po i shkoja në secilin lotim
në secilin meditim krijim imagjinim
ma mirë thash një mollë,a shegë ta kisha mbërri
se penden që qenka shekuj e qiell, pa fund
sikur të kisha fyellin,e pa brenga të dal në vrri
do të kisha ndrruar tingujt leht në fyell këndshëm e pa mund
përse të jem rob i pendes në kërkim
gjahtar i mundimeve qdo kund

------------------------
vargje shqiptare 
nga autori xhelal ferizi
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
---------------------

----------


## angert

Titulli: Vargje nga mergimtari xhelal ferizi 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hapni Rrugë

----------------------
shkruan xhelal ferizi
-----------------------

hapni rrugë mendjes së ndritur
trurit të prirur margaritarë
mos leni menqurinë në hije duke pritur
duam në krye dijetarë
-----------
mos e mbuloni dijen me akull
me dhjamin koktrashë mbi karriga
mos e rrëzoni etninë shakull
mos shtyni me brryla e intriga
-----------
hapni rrugë menqurisë
kahdo në dije eshkencë
mos  ecni nga pas cektësisë
se s njihni të jetës esencë
----------
shkruar nga autori  xhelal ferizi në mërgim
l-i-r-i-k-u-
-------------------------------------
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  '''''''''''''''''''''''

----------


## angert

Titulli: Vargje nga mërgimtari xhelal ferizi 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

Të gjitha pse'het do ti gjykoj
-----------
Autori xhelal ferizi
---------------
të gjitha pse'het do ti gjykoj
kur të përfundoj të gjitha gjykimet e përfundimet
psehet do ti dënoj
përse psehet na i krijuan mundimet
-------
mundohu dhe përse
jeto dhe pse 
vdis dhe pse
gjithqka fund dhe pse
---------
pse'het do ti analizoj
pse'het do ti shuaj
do ti ringjalli kur ti gjykoj
me pse'het gjykueshëm gjithmonë do të vuaj
--------
pse'heve fundin nuk do të ua di
as fillimin
as arsyeve të tyre që në materje kan mbi
psehet ku e kan përfundimin
------
o pse' he edhe gjykimin me pse e keni
pse në pse dhe pse ësht e juaja formula
pse në nismë e pse në hiq e në të qenshmet ësht e juaja vula
pse'ësht i juaj pse  refreni
--------
Autori xhelal ferizi
----------------

----------


## angert

Titulli: Vargje nga mergimtari xhelal ferizi 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''
Në fenomenin e gjakut
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  '
--------------------------------

*Titullin e vargjeve- në fenomenin e gjakut*
--------
*e shkruan xhelal ferizi autori ne mergim*

*Shkruan Xhelal Ferizi*
--------------------------
*nëpër të gjitha kokrrat që ishin një planet me fjalë*
*duheshin miliona penda ,me i përshkrue*
*në të gjitha kokrrat kishte nga i shekull ,romane me dalë*
*kokrrat e gjakut me i spjegue*
*ore ,nëse, don merr yllë e merr dete me ngjyrë o poet*
*nëse don merr lëng nga të gjitha qerrshitë,e shegë*
*merr fjalë sa,të gjith ,oqeanet ,e lëngje qielli me det*
*nëse don merr të gjith bilbilat në degë*
*por fenomenin gjak kurr s' ke për ta përshkru*
*as me e pasqyru me fjalë e përmbarim*
*përmbajtjen domethënse e rrjedhen,kurr s' ke për ta kuptu*
*se zoti vetëm zoti e din kët burim *
*gjaku ësht vet fjala damarin,që e mbanë gjallë*
*pse me ujë damari nuk mbahet*
*pse me gjak nuk mbahen kokërr dhe e zallë*
*prej ujit ujë si gjak si rrol përse gjaku ndahet
*se gjaku ësht substancë që ësht ma shum se e, thanuna*
*e thanuna e qdo fjalori që mund t' marrrim , n' gjithsi
*si gjaku nuk ka kush funksion as toka as hana
*gjaku ësht thellsija e fjalës qe ësht shkri
*gjaku ësht spjegimi i pakapshëm në thelb
*gjaku ësht esencë e esencës,që ka mbrri
*e mbanë,t,gjallë,të natyres njeriun fenomen
*ai shëndrrohet i lëngshëm,por nuk bëhet ujë
*ësht substancë qudije,që i shërben gjithkujë
*por kur me ujë përzihet,ngjyren ujë e merr
*ësht lëng përmbi langje,që fjalen e nxjerr
*ai e mbanë thellsinë mendjen fenomene
*ai e mbanë at tru qeliza e gjene
*ai ësht ujë i kuq që nuk ësht si ujë
*përmbajtja e quditshme që nxitë mendjen t'shkrujë
*gjaku ësht që ecë,që ushqen qdo fije
*e ushqen nëpër deje të njeriut at dije
*gjaku ësht nji vlerë që ësht ma shum se vlera
*gjaku ësht spjegim ,që ecë porsi era
*gjaku ësht roman qe shkruhet n' për deje
*ai ecë mendjes Së kombeve ,ai ecë në rrugë t' qdo feje
----------------------------------------------------
*xhelal ferizi nga mitrovica e kosoves*
------------------------------------------
*vazhdon me shkrimet vargje shqiptare ne mergim
-----------------------------------------------
lexoni vargje
nga autori
xhelal ferizi tregoni shoqes shokut 
--------------------------------------------
l--i--r--i--k--u
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''''

----------


## angert

Titulli: Vargje nga mergimtari xhelal ferizi 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Këmbët e mia
---------
Xhelal Ferizi autorë i mërguar 
-------
sa shum keni shkelë e nuk e keni ditë
mbi mote keni ecë
mbi lulet mbi barin që shiu e ka rritë
sa her në balt keni ngecë
--------
mbi shpresa keni ecë përmbi vet mashtrime
edhe përmbi suksese
keni ecë mbi kohra përmbi ngjarje e vlime
detyrushëm të lidhura për hapi e bese
-------
keni ecë mbi gjak keni ecë mbi mund
keni ecë mbi flakë e ferr
keni ecë edhe hiqit e cakut askund
mbi flakë mbi zjarrë e mbi terr
-------
keni ecë mbi burgje keni shkelë mbi lot
mbi gjak e gjamë e llahtare
keni ikë nga krimet nëpër muaj e mot
keni shkelë mbi mbi kohrat bizare 
------
keni shkelë mbu vuajtje embi lumturi
keni shkelë mbi pendim
keni shkelë mbi akte mbi gjemba e robëri
gjurmët i keni plot fakte 

-----
sa shum keni shkelë përmbi dhe e shtete
përmbi token e huaj
sa shum keni vrapuar përmbas caku e jete
keni shkelë mbi akull mbi borë e mbi ujë
--------
o këmbet e mia sa shum keni qëndruar
sa her jeni ngri për të gjallë
sa her ju kam namur sa her ju kam uruar
sa her shputat tuaja jan djegë përmbi zallë
--------

o këmbet e mia sa keni kaluar
sa lotin e keni shkelë
sa her jeni ndalur e keni ikë trishtuar
sa her më keni ngritë ndoj frut për ta vjelë
---------
o këmbete mia kahdo nëpër udhë
sa shum keni ecë mbi udhkryqe
kahdo sa hidhrime e dashuri ju kan hudhë
sa her jeni ndalë si qyqe
---------
o këmbët e mia kaluat lidhje ure
sa shum jetë e vdekje e ringjallje mbi dhe
keni ecë mbi lot permbas sa qivure
e merime jete neper kombe e fe

-----
o këmbet e mia sa her në vrapime
keni dalë të parat me vrap
keni ecur vuajtjeve e nëpër mjerime
instikti nuk ju bënte zap
----------
dyshimit keni ecë lindjes perëndimit
kahjeve pa cak e me vrull
sa her jeni ndalë për shkak të dyshimit
nga mundi e djersa qull
----------
sa her jeni joshur sa her jeni shty
në mashtrime me gjysëm hap
sa her me dyshime mbrapa jeni kthy
dhe në cak jeni nisur prap
----------
Autori Xhelal Ferizi autorë nga kohrat e mykura i harruar
------------------
lexoni autorin xhelal ferizi i harruar nga pluhuri e kohrat
tregoni shoqes shokut 
------------------------------------------

----------


## angert

Titulli: Vargje nga mergimtari xhelal ferizi 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fjalen do ta shpalli kult
------------------------
Autori Xhelal Ferizi
--------------------------
do ta shpalli kult fjalen
do ta ndertoj të shejtrueshëm kult
do ta vendosi mu në mes të ndërlidhjeve të zemrave të materjeve
në mes të lëvizjeve dhe betejave
në mes të marrëveshjeve dhe zezonave
në mes të vjetrave fenomene dhe të rejave
në mes të apokalipsave 
në mes të shekujve
në mes të beses dhe gjenetikes së quajtures jetë
në mes të artit 
në mes të qendrave e shqisave
në mes të ndejnjave e hapit
në mes të nismëtarve jetsorë ide prijsave
mu në mes të lëizjeve e joshjeve e zapit
në mes të hamendjeve e premisave
mu në mes të vrapit
në mes të thënjeve 
në mes të shpikjes magjike e vulave njerzore
në mes të zbulimit dëshirorë ma të zjarrtit
në mes të kafkes mendore
mu në mes të lotit
në mes të dhimbjeve
në mes të gjinive rracore
në mes të thënjeve e të menduarit
mu në mes të gjenialiteteve njerzore
kult do ta ngris aty
fjalen
kur thuhet në sy 
në te do të ndalen
ndoshta dikush me qa
dikush me qeshë
dikush me pshty
të gjith aty
të gjith shekujt aty kan me u kthy
me shikim rrespekti
ndoshta diksuh shanë
dikush pendueshem ka me shfry 
para kti kulti do të përkulen të gjitha gjuhët
të gojes të syve të zemrave
trajtat do ta shquajn emroret
rrespektin do tia bëjnë ndjenjat
ujitjen 
zanoret
bashktinglloret
rregulloret
kult do ta ngris
me material të veqant në qender të të gjitha vetëdijeve 
token për ndërtim do ta marr në mahninë e vet sajë
fjalen do ta ndërtoj si kult kahdo
në qendra mendore botrore njerzore
mbi dhe mbi dete
mbi amanete
në shkolla në universitete
fjalen do ta skalis si kult në memore
mu në shpirtin e kohrave shekujve dijeve
në secilen pore 
në secilen domethënje ,mendore
kult ku do do ta bëj fjalen
le ta dijnë qenjet
para sajë të gjith do të përkulen do të ndalen
edhe vet fenomenet
fjalen do ta bëj kult ndërtim 
kahdo në sfera në dije në vlera
ndër kombe kult e kult te kombi im
fjala do të jet mbretreshë si përhera
do të jet kult në gjuhë e në shkrim
kahdo mbi dhe do të jet kult vlim
në lot në dashuri në art
në dhurim lules që i qelë pranvera
në bukuri
në amanete e secilin flijim
në shprehje në thënje në thellsi të shpirtit
do të jet kulti vet i ndërtuar në spjegim
kult do ta bëj fjalen
kult
ma të magjikshmin ma të përjetshmin lapidarë ndërtim
--------------------------------------------------
Autori Xhelal Ferizi
------------------------------------

----------


## angert

Titulli: Vargje nga mergimtari xhelal ferizi 

---------------------------
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''-----------------------------------------------------

Psherëtima e një nate
-----------------------
Autori xhelal ferizi
-------------------

gurët e kishin ndëgjuar
plasur thonë kishte ra
o shekull i mjerë i truar
psherëtima,të ka vra
---------
psherëtima e,një nate
kishte therrë,një shpresë
u ndje n' për monopate
nuk harrohet deri sa të vdes 
------------
nuk harrohet psherëtima
në naten e qetë me gurë
se yjet i shpoj me vrima
se erërat i ka përthurë
-----------
Nga autori Xhelal Ferizi
------------------- 
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

----------


## angert

Titulli: Vargje nga mergimtari xhelal ferizi 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mos premto

--------------------
Autori xhelal ferizi
-----------------------
mos premto shekuj dashurie
të dehur 
o zemra idealiste e padjallzuar
o art mbyllur në vetvete
ti je arti vet nga ego qenjet i pa kuptuar
ti o zemer arti
që puthë idealizmin ëndrrimtarë
që përmbanë plot thënje të heshtura me sasi si dete
o zemer ti je arti im i përvluar
në notin e lotit zhgënjimtarë
ti je botë në vete
që flet e proteston vetmevete 
akuzon të gjith shekujt
me gjuhë idealizim
askush duke të mos kuptuar
vetmevetja zemer monologuese mbete
kush të kupton pëshpëritjen që mbrendsisht je duke e lotuar
ti je gjersia vet
ti je pafundsia që je shprehur
zhgënjimtarisht duke përshkruar
por muzat e shurdhër në ty kurr nuk jan dashuruar
ti je vetmia e harruar e zbehur
ti je nga të gjith e harruar
ti je e pafajshme nga harresat e pandehur
e lidhur në prangat të vetmevetes 
të pëshpëritjes së zhgënjimit të mallkuar
të flet vetëm përpjekja e qujtur iluzion
ideal nga vetvetja pothuajse i trilluar
bota nuk ësht si don ti o ëngjëllusha ime e padjallzuar
bota ësht shartim mish kemikal i pakuptuar
bashkdyzim ethje kafshrore e instiktizuar
bashkim i dy komponentave bastarde
inetreso demon
qfar konstrukti teatrorë
e ti je viktima e enderres së idealizuar
që vetven nuk e gjen asnjëher në të ashtuquajturin
në skenen e kti vrapi të truar 
bota ësht vrasëse mashtruese
o arti im o tik tak ja ime dhimbshurisht e mishëzuar 
--------------------------------
Autori Xhelal Ferizi
-----------------------------

----------


## angert

Titulli: Vargje nga mergimtari xhelal ferizi 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Karajfilin e kuq kur ta dhurova
---------
Autori Xhelal Ferizi
--------------
karajfilin e kuq kur ta dhurova
në bukurinë e atij shekulli nuk e dija që struken dështime e dhimbjet
un qiellorisht me të gjitha bukuritë e virgjra u dashurova
shejtërore i mbaja kult dehje'dashurinë përkushtim bindjet
-------
un pushtueshëm me shekuj zbukuruese ëndrra shtrohesha në qilima dashurues lumturije
mbi ajr ëndërrueshëm i dhash krah shekuj bardhes dashurisë
me buzqeshjen time emblemë të padjallzuar si kullim shejtërie
po bëja hapat nëpër mbretëritë e quajtura dashuri iluzionet e ardhmërisë
----------
nuk e dija se në karajfil do të mbillet nga ti kobi shekullvrasës
e fati i dërguar nga rrënimi yt lojë kob ves mbjelluri i satanit
që nën fletët e karajfilit mshifej dyshim fekonduesi mbarsës
pjellë sadiste vulë e djallzuar e namur e dërguara e hiles së zandanit
---------
zandan i hiles pjellës sherri ku un duhej të shkriheja përjetsisht
ai qast njohje kishte djallzuar me ferr secilen fe të karajfilit në petale
dhe gjuhen time shekull sherbete me rrënjë zemre mjeranisht
ma shëndrroj tash në poezi që tundin dhimbsurisht fusha e male
------------
ku e dija un se në pa djallëzinë e karajfilit fshiheshin aq shum dhimbje udhë
ku secila ishte rrënjë që do të shkonte në brerje të dashurisë deri në gjenetikë
ku e dija un se e imja dhe e karajfilit secila rrudhë
do të bëhej për mua brerje e mbjellur në kohen time tragjikë
----------
un karajfilin e dhurova dashurisht me pa mashtri si arti në zemer fëmije
nuk dija se në te do të hynin njimij djaj si kuaj danajsh nga marrëzia
un diellit të dashurisë që ta fala i dhash plot rreze fllade e hije
që aty të bashkohet lulëzueshëm mahnitore e jonë përjetsia
------------
un e dhurova karajfilin pa menduar se fatet e zeza të zandaneve vula do 
ta vyshkun
nuk dija se mjeshtria e djallit fshihej me gjemba mu në qastin karajfil
un kur këndova dashuruseshëm nuk e dija se do të këndoja dhimbsurisht me ndryshkun
nuk e dija se kurtha e jetes vetvrasëse mshifej mu në të dhuruarin karajfil
--------
dhurata të kthehet në thikë nganjëher o qiri i sakrifices plot përkushtim
dhurata ësht arti ma i vizllueshëm tragjik që din edhe të vret
un qastin e karajfilit dhurues e bëra në dhimbjet e mia pendim
udhë loti e dhimbje që i mbajë në shekuj qerpik derdhje det
-----------
me mosmirnjohje ma shartove pastaj karajfilin
e ujite me pelim helm që përjetësinë ia brenë
gjithmonë djalli e ka tradhtuar bilbilin
karajfil të pa djallzuar si timin ma nuk gjenë
-----------
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
Autori Xhelal Ferizi liriku në mërgim
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
------------------------------------

----------


## angert

Titulli: Vargje nga mergimtari xhelal ferizi 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Deshta të ndërtoj për miqsi kala
---------------------
Xhelal Ferizi autori 
-----------------------
me optimizmin tim 
u turra për të ndërtuar kala marrveshjesh nëpër botë 
sa i pa kuptim dola me kët vetmashtrim
po kjo qenka më than një punë e kotë
-----------

dhe a e dini pse sepse un muratorë
isha me nji pe të drejtë pa lak
dhe kur doja me vendosë gurin në qdo miqsi e marrveshje me dorë
kërcenin kombet me të pa rehatshmin gjak
---------------
ore un po ndërtoj kala thash me ton dashamirësije
për të gjith ju për njerzi e paqe
që të jet kala e përjtshme marrveshje e miqsije
ku nuk do të bëhen ngatrresa e gjaqe
-----------------
jo më than nuk e ke vu mirë kët themel
nji më thoshte vendose sipas kutit tim
kur nji tjetër me nji rrënim më del
në gërmadha ma shëndrroj mundin plot pelim
-------------
sipas penit të fortit pastaj
u ngrit e tha nji tjetër
do ta vendosi si dua un
kala nga mbrendë me lugetër
---------------

mandej u ngrit nji tjetër i zi e nji tjetër i verdhë me lëkurë
e plot tjerë si demon me hipokrizi
më prishnin pe e gurë
të bardhë e të kuq e të zi
--------------
nuk je ti mjeshtër më than
q' ësht kjo kala e butë
këtu nuk vendose as tmerr as hatanë
në qdo cep e skutë
---------------------
po pse ore thash un dua mir'sinë
të gjith që të rrini'në paqe të lirë
kala kjo që përfaqson njerzinë
që kohen ta keni drit'mirë
------------------
jo tha nji tjetër sherrnxitës shoven për kah gjeni
me lëkurë të bardhë por me pamje mongoli
ti nuk do të vendosësh këta gurë miqsije e bedeni
priti luftënxitsi e foli


---------------------
dhe u ngrit nji tjetër që cakun e kishte
me pre me gri e me vra
ma i ziu ndër shekuj që virgjri vashash prishte
sa nënat e vashat për së gjalli i i kishte tha
----------
ndalu ti shqiptarë më tha paqsorë i ballkanit
gojën e kishte krokodil
mos je farë e ilirianit
ndal se të ha o bilbil
-------------
pse don ti kala këtu miqsije
për kombe për njerz e fe
të ndërtosh për breza njerzije
kur dheun duam ta shembim ne
------------
po jo thash jo se të bukurin globin
si lëmsh mahnits me dhe e ujë
e fali zoti për jetë e paqe e pse ju kobin
ja doni............! mosni a nuk e shihni sa shum po vuaj

---------------------------
qeshen gajasur do tjerë
lene më than at aventurë ti ndërton diten ne ta rrëzojmë naten
a nuk e sheh o i mjerë
se kombe e fe mbi dhe me gjak e lot rropaten
---------------
ore un dua thash dua kala dhe besë e paqe për breza
më leni të lirë të ndërtoj mirsi më lejoni
se mjaft na mbyten kobet varfri e,luftrat e zeza
qe ju priu me sherre luftnxitëse gjithfar lloj demoni
----------------
më leni tash e kërkon qytetrimi modernija
e koha e menquria e brezat e ri
se kaloj koha e absurdeve kaloj barbaria
ësht koha për shije jete e liri
--------------
jeta nuk ësht për luftra e lot
për masakra e tmerre e vujtëri
për gjëmime dhimbje e flakë e barot
por për jetë e argtime e liri
------------

jo më than do tjer me fe të veshur zi si korba
dhe do tjerë me katran klanorë
dhe dolën disa tjerë që përzienin intriga e sherr qorba
e disa tjerë si akuj disa të ftoft si borë
--------------
kishin dalë të gjith në qiell e mbi dhe
shikonin në mua e në skenë
dikush po gajasej dikush lotin rrëke
mos e nis më than disa se nuk ja vlenë
---------------
dhe un me qekan në dorë e gurin në latim duke e gdhendë
me këmbngulje paqsore në punëkur erdhen disa puthadorë
e nisen të me shisnin mendë
sa të mjerë ishin sa të gjorë
------------
më than morëm vesh nga larg 
se ti ndërton nji kala
me gurë për paqe kombe e miqsi të renditur varg
por këtu servili as dhelpri nuk ka
----------
e 'q' më duhet thash nëpër gurë servilija
a'jeni ju në vete
se kala të qëndrushme të drejtë don qytetnija
e jo si tuajat servile adete
------------
pse ju kërkoni në kala servilinë
nëpër qdo rrudhë të gurit e në themel
jo jo se gurët në servili nuk rrijnë
parimet nuk duan me i shkelë
-----------
un me gurë nëpër mure vazhdoja me ideal në punë
me varg me pe e me pendë
kur u duken te muret disa të etshëm për dhunë
e disa tjerë mbas tyre të pa mendë
---------
kishin marrë vesh se kala miqsije botrore po ndërton poeti
kishin ardhë për rrënim e shkatrrim
dinake sarhosh e servil e gjithfar soj naleti
donin ta ndalnin hovin tim 
----------
po q' bën ti këtu më than,kala don të njerzisë
ore a nuk sheh ti të zezat plane
se nuk don askush ndërtim të sinqert të miqsisë
se bota po mbahet me luftra padrejtesi e klane
---------------
po pikrisht për kët shkak thash o njeri
kala e gurë miqsije me themel kam nisë
kjo kala përmbanë paqe e njerzore dashuri
ndërtuar nga peni i pa hile i drejtsisë
------------

qeshen edhe kta dhe më than mos e nis
se natën do ta rrezojnë gjahtartë
ata i duan brezat si qyqet mbi lis
ata nuk i duan brezat t' barabartë
-----------


iken edhe kta dhe un po vazhdoja 
me pe e gurët në latim
me një këngë lirije nga shkrumbueshmja goja
i etur për miqsi nder kombe e vllazrim
------------
o zot kur paprimtmas erdhen danajt grek
dihatur me vrap e rrëmujë
pse ti më than mua shqiptarë akoma s' ke vdekë
ilir i mallkuar dhe ndërton si në krujë
----------
ndërton kala jo për trinitrinë
por kala ku nuk mud të hyjmë ne
me veset e tona intrigë e tradhtinë
me kuaj druri e panhelene me fe
-----------
un shtanga e mbeta me gurin në dorë ngri
jo ju thash ju lutem kuptoni
kala po dua për paqe mqisi e liri
ku vend nuk ka luftnxitsi e demoni
---------------
lej ato prralla me than ata me akuzë
ne duam heken pansllavian dhe vetëm tradhti
që boten ta bëjmë shkrumb e hi e shpuzë
me sllav së bashku në një trinitri
-------------
un shtanga u habita nga ky moskuptim
kur erdhen dhe rus e shkje
e tjerë radikal esktrem n' shpartallim
që e duan planetin me dhe
-------------
e duart më dridheshin nga ky presion
se peni s' më mbahej dot
kishin dalë me sulme vampir e demon
dhe në guri më pikën lot
-----------
e në qiell të gjith paqsorët kishin dalë
hanë e diell e yje
po e vështronin skenen edhe fusha me mal
te bukurat kreshta e pyje
---------
të gjith edhe era e puhiza me dashuri më thonin vazhdo me kala
se jeta e jonë ësht në rrezik
se njeriu me fe me klane ësht nda
na e prishë natyren o mik
----------
e un për hirë te yjeve për hirë të dheut luleve e zallit
për hirë të gurve e ranes
edhe pse n' trysni e në pikë të hallit
gurve po ju flisja në gjuhen shqip të nanes
-------------
secilit në palcë në rudhë e në qendresë
secilit në kala në gdhendje e latim
që të rrijnë në kala të drejtë gurë e me besë
për pe pa u lëkundë në lakim
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  '
Xhelal Ferizi Autori shqiptarë
nga shqipëria verilindore (kosova)
------------------------ 
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''''''''''''''''''

----------


## angert

Titulli: Vargje Nga Poeti Lirik Xhelal Ferizi 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Titulli: Vargje Nga Poeti Lirik Xhelal Ferizi 
Trojet tona gjithkombtare 
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' ''''''''''
Nga autori Xhelal Ferizi
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
l-i-r-i-k-u- n-ë- m-ë-r-g-i-m
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' '''''''''''''''''''''''
trojet tona gjithkombtare
përmbi dhe ku vlon shqip jeta
do i bashkojmë e n' gjuhë shqiptare 
do t' vloj shqipja n' troje t' veta 
do të ket shqipni etnike
sa të ken shekujt ecje para
e pathyeshme si qelike 
do të rrin shqipni e mbara
në mes europe një lule prilli 
qelur n' fletë me sharm mahnije 
mbarë shqipnisë do i niset fillli 
në za do të jet për punë e dije 
nami i sajë edhe jehona
në fise e fe do t' jet sa i qiellit
kahdo shqip mbi trojet tona
ka me nxe n' gzim rrezja e diellit
kan me vlue dijet shkencore 
e flamujt me i mbajtë hjeshija
përmbi dheun e tok's arbnore 
ka me shndritë n' shekuj liria
kan me vlue shum abetare
në gjuhen shqip do t' kndojnë filizat 
gjuha e jonë si qehlibare 
ka me i joshë fllade e puhizat
e shqipnija e lashtë etnike 
ka me vlue si vala e detit 
gruri i sajë mbi tokë antike
përmbi ara t'bereqetit 
kahdo tokes karajfilat
kan me qelë edhe në degë shum pipe
kan me kndue gjithkah bilbilat
kahdo flitet gjuha shqipe
ka me lue shtati i kallirit
kahdo shtrihet bereqeti
shtati i sajë bija e ilirit 
me tri fe n' nji aortë shteti 
me tri fe do të ket nji zemer
si kah deti e si kah toka 
nji shqipri me t' bukurin emer
me shqiponjen me dy koka
me lavdi ndër fise e fe
do t'permendet si dukati
porsi zonjë do t' rrin mbi dhe 
do ti shndrisin puna e fati
do ti vloj gjuha magjike
nder ma t' vjetrat vlerë e motit
lart mbi fron do të rrin etnike 
si ma i bukuri yllë i zotit 
edhe kohrat do e bekojnë
kahdo dheut e kah zallinat
mbi qiell t' sjaë gjith do t' flutrojnë
me dy krena gjeraqinat
do i permendet sqepekrruta
sa të jet kanga e fjala e shkrola
do ti kndoj per jetë lahuta
për skendera e mic sokola

mbi ato male bjeshkë e suka
do t'permendet edhe vranina
mbi barot ai oso kuka
ku la nam edhe martina
edhe tjerë por si skyfteri
do t' përmenden kah trimnija
selam labi e jakup feri
do ti kndoj gjithmonë sharkija
por edhe trimin legjendarin
me shtat zemra prej qeliku
trim si rrfe adem jasharin
që se trembi kurr armiku
--
e shqipni do të ket mbi dhe 
sa te ket diell e hanë e yje
nji etni që i mbanë tri fe
me kreshnike kreshta e pyje 
e me të bukura ato lulzime
me plot drita ato qytete
do te kndoj shqipnia trime
n' za do t' jet nder kombe e shtete
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' ''''
Autori xhelal Ferizi
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''





'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' ''''''''''''''''''
Autori xhelal ferizi vargje shqiptare
-liriku i këngëve tona shqiptare trojet tona Shqiptare qe gjinden jashte kufijve Shqiptar... Camerija,trojet ne kufijte e Malit te Zi (Ulqini, Tivari,Podgorica, Plava e Gucia), Lugina e Presheves në kufijt e Serbise(Presheva, Bujanoci dhe Medvegja), trojet ne kufijte e Maqedonise ( Shkupi, Gostivari, Kumanova, Tetova, Struga)... " tënjohim-trojet-tona-shqiptare-jashte-kufijve-shqiptarë
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
autori xhelal ferizi
liriku shqiptarë i këngve shqiptare
në mërgim
gjithmonë i harruar nëpër vite 
dhe i lënun në harresë
nga populli i vet
nga disa shqipfolsa edhe i përbuzur 
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

----------

